
IBM Supercomputer THINK – 16M neurons and 4B synapses  2.5 watts - njaremko
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/think/2016/03/29/a-new-direction-for-high-performance-computing/
======
mchahn
Does anyone know how this power/neuron compares to the brain? I know the brain
requires a lot of power. The typical person's brain uses 300 of 1300 calories
burned a day. One would think muscles burn it all. This power usage is why
evolution didn't give any animal more intelligence than it needs.

